# Espace Disque envolé ?



## Ludo404 (15 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
	

		
			
		

		
	







J'écris ce message car je suis un peu désespéré,

Je m'explique ; j'ai installé windows 8.1 sur mon mac. Tout se passait très bien, à la base je devais avoir environ 15giga pour installer mes apps etc,.. Et la je me retrouve avec 2,6 giga (qui des fois varie sans aucune raisons). J'ai télécharger un jeux qui faisait 7giga, mais j'ai tout désinstallé depuis et il ne me reste cependant que 2,6giga. Je n'ai plus aucune applications (a part skype qui doit me prendre moins de 100mo), et cependant l'espace n'est plus la. 

Quand je vais dans les propriétés de ma partition bootcamp sur windows il m'indique que windows 'prend' 16giga, et que mes autres fichiers en tout prennent 1giga. Donc en faisant le calcul je devrai être au alentour de 20giga mais non... 2,6giga...

Si quelqu'un peu m'éclairer ou à une idée du comment résoudre mon problème je suis en serait très reconnaissant ! 

Merci d'avance ! 


Ludo


----------



## r e m y (15 Juin 2017)

Et Windows voit quelle place disponible sur ce disque? (L'info sera plus fiable que celle indiquée par macOS)


----------



## Ludo404 (15 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Et Windows voit quelle place disponible sur ce disque? (L'info sera plus fiable que celle indiquée par macOS)


Je n'arrive pas a prendre de screen mais espace utilisé : 32,1go et espace libre 2,41 (ca a diminué depuis tantot.....^^)

Edit: Voila pour les infos en screenshots. C'est vraiment incompréhensible pour moi !


----------



## Ludo404 (15 Juin 2017)

Bon, désolé pour le double poste, mais si ca peut aider quelqu'un dans le futur il semblerait après avoir télécharger une app qui situe tout mes fichiers que ce soit le fichier pagefile.sys et hiberfil.sys qui me prennent 14gg. J'ai vu qu'on pouvait supprimer le fichier hiberfil et redimensionner le pagefil, ce que je vais faire de suite !

Ciao !


----------



## Locke (15 Juin 2017)

Ce que beaucoup ignore sous Windows c'est qu'il possède un dossier winSXS qui contient en une, voire cinq exemplaires, une copie de tous les fichiers .dll qui sont utilisés. C'est comme ça depuis belle lurette et Microsoft interdit la moindre modification de ce dossier, il gonfle inexorablement avec le temps sans rien faire, il suffit de lancer un logiciel et bingo certains fichiers .dll sont recopiés dans ce dossier.

Pour résumer, après installation d'une version de Windows, en apparence elle ne prend pas beaucoup de place et certains ne réserve que 50 Go d'espace pour Boot Camp, voire moins. Le problème est que sans rien faire, tout juste lancer les applications officielles, cela gonfle entre 20 et 35 Go d'utilisé et ceci est dû a ce fichier dossier winSXS. Il n'y a rien à faire sauf de réserver au minimum 100 Go pour la partition Boot Camp en sachant que les jeux mangent énormément d'espace disque dur.

Le problème est le même dans une machine virtuelle. Par exemple sous VMware ma version de Windows 10 occupe 25 Go avec seulement un logiciel de 3D d'installé.


----------

